# Grinding noise while engaging shuttle



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the transmission grinds when shifting shuttle from forward to reverse, not doing it all the time, gets worse when in high range. Anything common to these machines before I tear into it?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello willys55,

Is this a power shuttle or a mechanical shuttle?? If you can change direction without using the clutch it is a power shuttle. If it is mechanical you have to use the clutch and stop moving or you will be grinding gears.

What tractor are you talking about??


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

1970 Case 580, sorry forgot to put that in there...mechanical shuttle, and I am stopped before switching, at least I think it is mechanical, never owned a 580 this old, my last one was a 1989, and I could switch without clutch


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Doc, I'm wondering if the previous owner has put the wrong oil in the shuttle shift?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

would not surprise me, but it would have been the guy who owned it before the guy I bought it from,..LOL.....the guy I bought it from was scared of it and did no repairs or maintenance.......he had some "mexicans" that he would hire to do the work on the property and they used the machine to the point of wearing it out almost.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You might need a clutch adjustment??


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

hmmmmmmm, will look at that as soon as it stops raining here, lately it has been like the amazon around here


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Doc,
The old 580 manual shuttle transmission has some brass "blocking rings" in the synchronizer. 
They are replaceable without having to purchase the entire synch assy. They are also still available through Case parts for ~$50-$60.
Check your clutch adjustment first. If the clutch disc is not *completely* released from the pressure plate you can get a little "Scrub" of gears when shifting. If clutch adjustment is good, you probably have some worn blocking rings. They are made of brass and their function is to stop the transmission shaft from turning when you shift the synchronizer collar, much like the the trans brake on a big truck.

Now for the bad news. Yeah, you have to split the machine to replace the synchronizer blocking rings.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

See if this link takes you to the exploded parts view. Item 10 is the blocking ring. One on each side of the synch collar.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

well that is good and bad news, thanks for the link...splitting this thing will be a big job, I feel my aching back already


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

As a Case mechanic back in the mid 70's to mid 80's you can't imagine how ecstatic we were when Case introduced the 580C .... pull the shuttle transmission??? 2 hours tops. Need to replace the ring and pinion in the differential??? Complete diff out from under the machine in less than half a day.....

Quite the new concept at that time by componetizing the drive train. It's my opinion the 580C -D and Super D were the finest backhoes ever made. E series wasn't too bad, but they got away from the 188/207 Case engine and went with the 4B390 (read Cummins) engine with the E series.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So Mark, would you need to use a GL-4 oil in the tranny because of the brass?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Ya know, PB ... you got me stumped on that. I honestly can't remember. It's been 30 years since I was in a Case synchro shuttle. I want to say yes, GL-4 but I have a niggling voice in the back of my head saying that GL-4 was too thick and would cause a slight grind of gears because of the drag the oil put on the shaft. I really can't say for certain if you should use GL-4 or hydraulic oil. Wish I could be more help.

Mark


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

adjusted the clutch and change the fluid...seems much better


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

will play with the clutch adjustment today, seems to be slipping when ever it is loaded....I only made 5 turns on the adjustment to stop the grinding...need to find the sweet spot to make it all work for the summer.....not ready to split this thing yet


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I was having the same problem you describe with mine years back, and after I split the tractor the shuttle screen was found to be completely blocked with what appeared to be old gasket sealer.

Sounds as if the opposing clutch is not disengaging when shifting directions. The usual cause is the opposing dump valve is stuck closed. Low oil flow can cause this to occur same as excessive wear of the dump valve, or the lubricating valve getting stuck open.

There is a pick-up screen located in the shuttle box that gets blocked by junk. That screen is located at the front left corner of the shuttle box. My official Case repair manual did not show the screen for some reason. But it has very good troubleshooting guidelines that took me down the the right path to repair the valves when I found the clogged filter.

You do not have to split the tractor to clean the screen or to replace the valves once the trouble is located. I was replacing the main clutch is why mine was split, then housecleaning when I located the screen. Just pop the cover and trace the pick-up tube to get to the screen.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks, I will check into this, and update accordingly


----------

